# NHE Certification Interview



## StacyCaliman (Jun 9, 2009)

Is anyone here a clinical exercise instructor for NHE certification? I have an interview appointment scheduled for next month and was wondering what type of questions the interviewer may ask. I assume they???ll ask many of the obvious ones but was wondering what type of tricky CE questions may be thrown my way. Any insight would be greatly appreciated because this is a great opportunity.


----------



## quadluver (Jun 9, 2009)

StacyCaliman said:


> Is anyone here a clinical exercise instructor for NHE certification? I have an interview appointment scheduled for next month and was wondering what type of questions the interviewer may ask. I assume they???ll ask many of the obvious ones but was wondering what type of tricky CE questions may be thrown my way. Any insight would be greatly appreciated because this is a great opportunity.



No doubt they???ll ask a ton of tough ones because you have to have a masters or doctorate to work as a clinical exercise teacher there. I applied for a job there last year and did pretty good on the interview but I didn???t get the job because I didn???t (and still don???t) have a masters degree. The exercise testing and prescription questions they asked me were pretty easy. When they got into the pharmacotherapy questions, I basically bullshitted my way past those.

Good luck on your interview. NHE Certification is a great health company and they offer the best compensation packages on the market. They make millions in the medical industry and so negotiate your ass off for the money! When you get the job, let me know because I would love to be a test grader and maybe you could get me in the door!


----------



## StacyCaliman (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks! Well I guess I???ll just have to wait and see. I???ve been brushing up on a bunch of different protocols from my school papers and hopefully their guidelines are roughly the same stuff.


----------



## quadluver (Jun 15, 2009)

They are the latest thing out there right now, much like how everyone wanted an ACE certification when they first came out (let???s just hope they don???t end up the same way). Anyway, clin ex is a tough field to be in because of the competition. Do you know if ACSM???s HFI cert will change like their ES cert is changing to clinical exercise? I hope so because I???d like to get a new one saying clinical exercise specialist instead of health/fitness instructor.


----------



## StacyCaliman (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Well after days of begging for an earlier interview (I have to fly to Florida for my brothers wedding) I got it... and guess what?? I got the job!! It was a tough, but fair, interview process and the interviewer was totally nice. I start when I get back. I'm really looking forward to this because it is a rare opportunity and NHE is a great place to start a career. I'll keep you posted.

StacyC


----------



## quadluver (Jun 24, 2009)

Can you get me a job there


----------



## StacyCaliman (Jul 25, 2009)

You can send them your resume because I think they will be hiring for weeks to come. I'm going on my second week now and it is the perfect job for me. I still have clients that I did not want to give up and with the NHE job, I can make my own schedule so it works our really well. I'm able to process some exams a lot faster than what they said it would take which is good because I get paid per exam, not per hour.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn I applied for that job. Even took the nutrition exam (the other exam's I had to skip due to scheduling issues), sat through all 6 hours of it. So now I'm certified but without work. Story of my goddamn life!


----------



## StacyCaliman (Jul 25, 2009)

If you just passed the exam, it could take a couple of weeks. I didn't hear from them right away. Passing doesn't gaurantee you a job with them, nor should it. I think there are many other criteria they look at before you get an interview.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't really see the point in that cert.  You don't make more money having it, it costs a lot more, and clinical exercise physiologist is a job that isn't all that rewarding, and I imagine there is not an incredibly large market for them, IMO.

So, you take a ridiculously difficult test, you become proficient at book knowledge, and there is no real way of knowing if you are going to apply that knowledge properly.  I took my CSCS, studied for 6 or so months, passed, and essentially forgot it all as it has no application in actual real-life settings.  When a client asks you how to lose weight, are you going to tell them about the krebs cycle? Trust me, they don't care.  Get a good cert, read every viewpoint you can, get experience, work with therapists and MDs, and problem solve on your own.  Think about specificity, what is going to make you a better trainer, answering multiple choice questions or personal training?  I can tell you, a large percentage of this job is learning about people and how to positively influence them.  Can you get that from a book?


On a side note, I wouldn't invest too much of my time trying to do the test grading thing.  If you want to be a personal trainer, be a personal trainer.  What happens if states pass the licensing laws and you have spent all of your efforts reading test answers and not actually doing what it is you are certified for?  Plus, all you have on your resume is test grader for x years and only 2 or 3 clients.  Unless you lie, who wants to hire a test grader to train?

IMO, that tests tries to make you an expert in too many things, if you want to be a test grader take that test, if you want to be a trainer take the NSCA or NASM and get experience.  I think P-funk would agree with me here.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats on the job, though.


----------



## StacyCaliman (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually I'm both. I am a certified trainer. I also have a NASM and ASCM certification. Training gets old after a while and being directly involved in the process is a bit more rewarding. As far as states passing legislation? That will never happen. States can't even pass legislation for athletic trainers. You will be dead and gone, waiting for some sort of state law to pass. Besides, who passes up a lucrative job opportunity on the possibility that the job may not exsists 10 years from now? So what. It exists now and I believe it will for quite some time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 25, 2009)

StacyCaliman said:


> Actually I'm both. I am a certified trainer. I also have a NASM and ASCM certification. Training gets old after a while and being directly involved in the process is a bit more rewarding. As far as states passing legislation? That will never happen. States can't even pass legislation for athletic trainers. You will be dead and gone, waiting for some sort of state law to pass. Besides, who passes up a lucrative job opportunity on the possibility that the job may not exsists 10 years from now? So what. It exists now and I believe it will for quite some time.



Oh, I think it is a good temp gig, but I can tell you, that licensure thing is already up for vote here in Jersey and I believe in CA, MA, DE, and DC so it's not as far off as you think.  Also, they charge a shitload for that exam, why pay 3x the amount for that test when it doesn't give you a leg up?  I thought about doing the tester job for some other company, I don't know if they still exist, but I don't get emails anymore and have never heard them mentioned in conversation.  I don't question your choice because it is what you like and want to do, but if a trainer asked me if they should get this cert and their goal was to become a trainer, I would say no.  In our current economic times, there needs to be added value in spending that much more money, and I don't see someone spending $1700 for something they can get for $250.  If you want to spend that much money take the NSCA or NASM and pay someone to market your program for $1000, the return on your investment will be so much greater.  I agree the material is superior, but what client asks you how difficult your cert test was?  They don't care, and directors only care if you sell, so where is the leg up in that?  I would love to see data on this, but I would imagine there is no correlation between test difficulty or score and income.

As for who passes up a lucrative job that may not be around in 10 years...Someone who is looking for long-term success and financial stability.  Not that you aren't looking for the same, but having done this for almost 14 years, i would never recommend it to someone starting out, same as that wellness coaches gig.  That stuff is the first thing to get cut when companies decide they need to trim the fat.

I agree 10000000000% that training gets old sometimes, but not as old as riding a desk 50 hours a week, now that sucks.  Although, it would be very tempting to take 6 figures and not really do anything, but I got fat doing that.


----------



## StacyCaliman (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree, except New Jersey may be a bit behind in the times. The gym I work at only accepts NHE, ACSM and NASM. and I know alot of people who get a NHE cert only because they are so hard to acquire. I don't want a certification that evrybody has or anyone can get, as long as they have the study guide (i.e ace, issa, afaa etc.) Those certs are lame and tired.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh I didn't pay for it, I just applied to do the test grader to make some extra money. They pay really well actually. They waived the fee for the tests and I registered for the trainer, nutrition and CPR. I only wound up taking the nutrition one. Its not that hard of a test, I mean its long (6hrs), but if you know you're stuff you shouldn't have a problem. I was taking my time and really sitting there trying to figure stuff out, then realized it was about 150 short answer and another 100 essay type questions. I wound up leaving like 20 blank at the end cause I ran out of time but still passed. I also wasn't expecting to get the job because I passed the test, but I was just hoping the get the damn job.


----------



## StacyCaliman (Jul 25, 2009)

If you work for them, all of your certifications are free. I didn't pay anything either. But I would if I had to because their program is fresh and different. They're basically a place where educated and experienced professionals can prove their expertise, not just how well they can memorize definitions. After four years of exercise physiology, it was nice to be tested. It's good to know my $80,000 didn't go to waste


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 26, 2009)

StacyCaliman said:


> If you work for them, all of your certifications are free. I didn't pay anything either. But I would if I had to because their program is fresh and different. They're basically a place where educated and experienced professionals can prove their expertise, not just how well they can memorize definitions. After four years of exercise physiology, it was nice to be tested. It's good to know my $80,000 didn't go to waste



Where did you get your degree from?


----------



## StacyCaliman (Jul 26, 2009)

I went to Purdue for a couple of years because they have one of the best programs in the country, but after 35 grand a year I had to "downgrade" a bit and ended up at University of Northern Colorado. A great school in their own right.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 26, 2009)

Smart move, those school loans are a bitch.


----------



## WorldMuscle (Oct 6, 2009)

Stay away from NHE.  I've got a degree in Exercise Physiology and many years in the personal training business with real world application and somehow according to them I didn't pass the Personal Trainer Exam(level 2).  Right, with questions such as asking you to list a vitamin, what is the name of the heart contraction etc...  It was really tough.

I didn't purchase their study guide so my test was free, and I believe that's how they are making their money.  This company is unscrupulous. Don't waste your time, opt for ACSM.


----------



## StacyCaliman (Oct 7, 2009)

...and when you fail the ACSM exam, you'll be back to tell us how crappy they are too. If you had passed, you would not have even joined this site. You would not have thought them to be "unscrupulous". Only after you failed did your opinion change. This would be like considering the opinion of your new girlfriend's ex-boyfriend. If you didn't study for the exam, how did you expect to pass? Get over yourself.


----------



## quadluver (Oct 8, 2009)

StacyCaliman said:


> ...and when you fail the ACSM exam, you'll be back to tell us how crappy they are too. If you had passed, you would not have even joined this site. You would not have thought them to be "unscrupulous". Only after you failed did your opinion change. This would be like considering the opinion of your new girlfriend's ex-boyfriend. If you didn't study for the exam, how did you expect to pass? Get over yourself.



LOL!!!!!!!!!! 

True! It would be like asking a high school drop out questions about the local university. Follow the advice of a failure and you'll be one too.

NHE seems to be as legit as they come, but if you can't pass their exam, there are plenty of other certification programs you can choose from.


----------



## mfwhite98 (Dec 3, 2009)

*advice*

Stacy,

Being that you have been successful with the full lifecycle of exam to employee; could you advise of any of the intangibles the company looks for in an employee?  The culture/tone of the company?  

My background consists of a BA in Exercise Physiology and an AAS in Physical Therapy.  I have several years working in hospitals and the medical industry with only minimal experience (~2 years) personal training.  I still have to sit for the test and was wondering if you had any insight as to key components to focus on during my studies.   Reading the forum, I understand there to be pharmocology and metobolic definitives.

Any and all advice or direction is greatly appreciated.

Best Regards


----------



## StacyCaliman (Dec 23, 2009)

*nhe exam processor interview*

Hello, I really don't know anything about the insider management stuff. I know how have to pass the exam, but it's free and that you have to do well on the interview. My interview was different than what my old job did in terms of the type of questions they ask. Here are a couple that I remember from my interview but I don't know if they are all the same:

NHE Certification Interviewer: "Do you have a particular fitness philosophy and if you do can you explain it?" (paraphrasing)

NHE Certification Interviewer: "Why would you make a good processor and why do you wish to become one? (again I'm paraphrasing)

NHE Certification Interviewer: "If we were to hire you, what level of supervision do you see yourself needing...why and for how long?"

There were tons of other questions about working hours, there's a timed reading test (which was fun). They will also have you sit down and go through some pretty basic anatomy and ex phys type questions which are all pretty easy.


----------



## Porsche (Mar 3, 2010)

*NHE Certification Master Trainer Program*

[FONT=&quot]I just got certified by NHE last week, I was very happy with their program. I had three other certifications (ACE, NASM, ISSA) but all of them expired. NHE's master trainer certification is pretty new and so some of my local gyms haven't come across many NHE certified trainers. There aren't many choices in North Carolina anyway so I applied for a personal trainer job at Bally's but because NHE isn't on their list of accepted certifications, the manager had to get back to me. I guess he researched them online or called them or something because yesterday he called and said he wants me back and that he will accept my NHE certification as my primary certification. Whether or not he did didn't really matter to me because I only want to get into Bally's to increase my clientele base. I plan to open my own little studio because it's the only way to make money. Working for Bally's is only temporary and it's not one of my career goals.[/FONT]


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

Are them the trainer at golds?lol


----------



## quadluver (Apr 2, 2010)

Working at Bally's is like working at a whore house. You have to parade around, selling  services, mingle with customers and try to make them feel like they could experience something special if they hire you... just like a prostitute working in a whore house. The only exception is that the pay is far less.


----------



## moccaj1 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Do you still work for NHE, if so how are things going?*



StacyCaliman said:


> Hello, I really don't know anything about the insider management stuff. I know how have to pass the exam, but it's free and that you have to do well on the interview. My interview was different than what my old job did in terms of the type of questions they ask. Here are a couple that I remember from my interview but I don't know if they are all the same:
> 
> NHE Certification Interviewer: "Do you have a particular fitness philosophy and if you do can you explain it?" (paraphrasing)
> 
> ...



Do you still work for NHE? if so, how are things going?

Potential Candidate


----------



## StacyCaliman (Sep 8, 2010)

NHE is a great place to work, from the bottom to the top. Working for them has helped me as a fitness professional and as a person. I would recommend them to anyone who is tired of training and dealing with the corporate fitness gyms. I really can’t compare them to anything because they are a stand-alone type organization. They do everything differently.


----------



## fitnfive (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,
I'm studying for the Master Trainer exam now. I bought the study guide, and I'm a little scared. The information seems so vague. If I know the study guide front to back am i okay? I mean is the test straight from the study guide or should I go into more depth on the subjects with my other books? I really want to be prepared but i don't want to waste time if the study guide is all I need.


----------



## jizwood125 (Feb 10, 2011)

quadluver said:


> No doubt they???ll ask a ton of tough ones because you have to have a masters or doctorate to work as a clinical exercise teacher there. I applied for a job there last year and did pretty good on the interview but I didn???t get the job because I didn???t (and still don???t) have a masters degree. The exercise testing and prescription questions they asked me were pretty easy. When they got into the pharmacotherapy questions, I basically bullshitted my way past those.
> 
> Good luck on your interview. NHE Certification is a great health company and they offer the best compensation packages on the market. They make millions in the medical industry and so negotiate your ass off for the money! When you get the job, let me know because I would love to be a test grader and maybe you could get me in the door!


thanks,good advice for me.


----------



## crazyeddie (Feb 13, 2011)

fitnfive said:


> Hi,
> I'm studying for the Master Trainer exam now. I bought the study guide, and I'm a little scared. The information seems so vague. If I know the study guide front to back am i okay? I mean is the test straight from the study guide or should I go into more depth on the subjects with my other books? I really want to be prepared but i don't want to waste time if the study guide is all I need.



My partner and I signed up to take the NHE fitness nutrition program last month and I recently got my certificate in the mail. I purchased the NHE study materials and thought they really helped. I have other certification study materials too but I didn't really have the time to study all of the books and materials I've kept over the years and so I just read the NHE materials. I think you don't really need to use other books because the materials you get from NHE are plenty and plus they are exam specific. If you haven't taken their fitness nutrition program, I recommend it. It is instructional and raised my nutrition game to a more professional level. I already knew a lot about nutrition, but the NHE program teaches you more about the bio-chemistry aspects of clinical nutrition, which let's me explain to my clients why things work during metabolism.

Anyway, good luck on your exam. You can expect a very challenging test!


----------



## martaduzo (Feb 20, 2011)

This is all great info guys. I really appreciate the input. I have been studying there guide for a while now and am looking forward to the challenge of the exam. I am hoping to get to work for them.
Would anyone care to share how the questions are formated? Multiple choice, matching, short answer, essay?


----------



## crazyeddie (Feb 21, 2011)

Multiple choice, true and false and a lot of IQ type questions. It's a challenging exam, but not impossible to pass, like some people try to make you believe. There are a lot of people taking the NHE exam that really have no business even attempting it.

You look like you know fitness and so you should be fine.


----------



## DrMike (Mar 12, 2011)

Took the NHE Master Certification Test Level 3 this morning. It definitely was not easy! One definitely has to know his or her stuff. What I didn't foresee was the amount of time it took to answer most questions. Nearly every answer needs to be written out and explained. It was very time consuming and I finished maybe 215 questions out of 230. With another 30 minutes, I could have finished all questions and gave more thorough answers. I think it went well, but impossible to tell what they are looking for exactly. I'm hopeful the amount of detail was sufficient and demonstrates some command of the subject material. Just have to wait and see.

Also, while the study guide did help, there were a number of questions that were even more specific. A knowledge of anatomy and physiology definitely came in handy! I also pulled out some of my old health and anatomy books a few weeks ago and went through those a couple of times before the exam. 

If you're going to take it, I definitely advise studying!!


----------



## quadluver (Mar 14, 2011)

DrMike said:


> Took the NHE Master Certification Test Level 3 this morning. It definitely was not easy! One definitely has to know his or her stuff. What I didn't foresee was the amount of time it took to answer most questions. Nearly every answer needs to be written out and explained. It was very time consuming and I finished maybe 215 questions out of 230. With another 30 minutes, I could have finished all questions and gave more thorough answers. I think it went well, but impossible to tell what they are looking for exactly. I'm hopeful the amount of detail was sufficient and demonstrates some command of the subject material. Just have to wait and see.
> 
> Also, while the study guide did help, there were a number of questions that were even more specific. A knowledge of anatomy and physiology definitely came in handy! I also pulled out some of my old health and anatomy books a few weeks ago and went through those a couple of times before the exam.
> 
> If you're going to take it, I definitely advise studying!!



I agree. All of their programs are designed well and the thing I like most is that you have to know what the hell you're talking about before you get certified through them.


----------



## DrMike (Mar 14, 2011)

To my delight, I was notified last evening that I passed the Master Trainer Certification Level 3 Exam that I took Saturday! Praise the Lord! I was told it might take 10 days to hear, but it was a very quick result. Hopefully that's a good thing and it will lead to some future job prospects (writing primarily).


----------



## quadluver (Mar 14, 2011)

DrMike said:


> To my delight, I was notified last evening that I passed the Master Trainer Certification Level 3 Exam that I took Saturday! Praise the Lord! I was told it might take 10 days to hear, but it was a very quick result. Hopefully that's a good thing and it will lead to some future job prospects (writing primarily).



Very cool! Congratulations!


----------



## DrMike (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Quad! Not sure where I go from here. Guess I'll just need to be patient and wait to hear from them.


----------



## quadluver (Mar 29, 2011)

DrMike said:


> Thank you Quad! Not sure where I go from here. Guess I'll just need to be patient and wait to hear from them.



Yeah, unfortunately, the exam is only a fraction of what they look at. Your other criterion are going to have to be tight too. Just passing the exam doesn't grant you an automatic pass. Your score means a lot too. They don't provide that to you for recruitment purposes, probably because once everyone knows the exact formula, they have the power to manipulate the system. But say for example, you passed but barely, you may get passed over for a guy who scored 90.


----------



## DrMike (May 4, 2011)

Beware folks. The NHE certification most likely is a scam. I do believe the hype surrounding the certification is primarily to get folks worried enough about the exam to buy their study guide. It's a significant source of income for them if enough people buy it. After doing everything asked of me, taking the exam and passing it, I heard nothing despite numerous calls and emails. After a month I finally wrote a very long email to the top guy who responded by telling me I would not be hired because my Career Profile responses were too short and that was the primary basis for my not being hired. This means they knew they were not going to hire me before I bought the study guide and took the exam. First, there was no indication that length of answers on the career profile was important. Second, they knew they were not hiring me, yet they still allowed me to buy the study guide and take the exam even though it meant nothing. 

They are a very non-professional operation evident by the fact that it's nearly impossible to get a hold of them. That should be a warning to anyone thinking of taking any of their exams. I probably have more professional writing experience than anyone on their staff, yet they didn't hire me because my career profile responses weren't long enough? Ridiculous. Stay away from this group - they won't be around much longer.


----------



## quadluver (May 4, 2011)

DrMike said:


> Beware folks. The NHE certification most likely is a scam. I do believe the hype surrounding the certification is primarily to get folks worried enough about the exam to buy their study guide. It's a significant source of income for them if enough people buy it. After doing everything asked of me, taking the exam and passing it, I heard nothing despite numerous calls and emails. After a month I finally wrote a very long email to the top guy who responded by telling me I would not be hired because my Career Profile responses were too short and that was the primary basis for my not being hired. This means they knew they were not going to hire me before I bought the study guide and took the exam. First, there was no indication that length of answers on the career profile was important. Second, they knew they were not hiring me, yet they still allowed me to buy the study guide and take the exam even though it meant nothing.
> 
> They are a very non-professional operation evident by the fact that it's nearly impossible to get a hold of them. That should be a warning to anyone thinking of taking any of their exams. I probably have more professional writing experience than anyone on their staff, yet they didn't hire me because my career profile responses weren't long enough? Ridiculous. Stay away from this group - they won't be around much longer.



Right, and had you gotten the job your take would have been completely different. I've seen your posts on other sites man and it sounds to me as though you were pestering them (like us) to death! You should have just relaxed and not called them everyday. 

Look, unless the 'guy at the top' sold you a study guide himself, he wouldn't even know you had one. More than likely the reason you didn't get hired has very little to do with your career profile. But I see your point, if you claim to be a writer but you submit a below standard career profile, you are basically self-contradicting. People who love to write and can...do. It's sounds as though you had the attitude that you were a shoe in and that there was no way they could pass you up. I know when trainers walk into my club and act like that, I don't care how good they really are, I send them on their way because the attitude is just as important as the level of qualification. People who think they are 'the shit' are too hard to work with because they act like they know everything. When you try to tell them different, they resist and it causes friction and a bad working environment.

I think the reasons companies don't tell you want you need to do in order to get a job is because if they did, everyone would do it. I don't tell people want I look for. I wait and see if they have it or not. 

It must have been something you did or didn't do, something major that turned them off. If they wanted to scam you, they would have never let you pass the exam in the first place. That's they easiest way to deny someone a job there. The fact that you passed and they told you that you passed, says they are legitimate. But again, I hear where you are coming from. It's a common theme... people who get hired praise them and the people who don't think it's a scam. It's the same old tired story...


----------



## DrMike (May 4, 2011)

Well Quad, as many do, you speculate a lot, as though you know me. You don't and assume what you shouldn't. Do you work for or have you ever worked for NHE? Do you know for a fact they are a legitimate company that hires based on merit and skill and not their own personal "emotions du joir"?

I've never seen the lack of "approachability" nor lack of response as with NHE with any company I've ever applied with or worked for. Their professionalism and attention to detail leaves much to be desired. It's simply a warning to others who may be lured into spending money for a study guide that proves to be for naught.


----------



## quadluver (May 5, 2011)

Your posts are bullshit is all I'm saying. One minute you're praising God for passing the exam and the next you are warning people about taking the exam. The only reason you are warning people is because they didn't hire you. Like I said, I've seen your posts on other sites. It's all bullshit. If you got hired, you would not be warning anyone. You would still be praising God.

Let it go brother and get over it.


----------



## crazyeddie (May 5, 2011)

DrMike said:


> Well Quad, as many do, you speculate a lot, as though you know me. You don't and assume what you shouldn't. Do you work for or have you ever worked for NHE? Do you know for a fact they are a legitimate company that hires based on merit and skill and not their own personal "emotions du joir"?
> 
> I've never seen the lack of "approachability" nor lack of response as with NHE with any company I've ever applied with or worked for. Their professionalism and attention to detail leaves much to be desired. It's simply a warning to others who may be lured into spending money for a study guide that proves to be for naught.



[FONT=&quot][/FONT]Thanks for the tips but I'll pass. You're only bitching because they turned you away. The fact that you are now bad mouthing them only proves they made the right decision.


----------



## quadluver (May 5, 2011)

I hate it when some outsider tries to tell me what to 'look out for' in my industry. Do the people on this site seem like people who don't know what they're doing? Give me a fucking break. 

This reminds me of the skinny fucking ACE trainer who walked up to me the other day and offered me a suggestion on how to do db biceps curls just because I was swinging a little. He tried to stress the importance of perfect form. My arms are 20 inches and his were about 14 inches. What a prick!


----------



## hamburg113 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi,

  Good ideal, pls try to keep posting. I like this topic very much and I will digged this one. Tks again.


----------



## hamburg113 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit:     Loan proceesor interview questions


  Best regards.


----------

